# Diabetes in Lanzarote



## st1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I'm sure lots of people ask this time and time again but I will ask nicely and see what replies I get.

I'm 29, an insulin dependant diabetic who is looking to relocate to Lanzarote at the beginning of next year. I have a number of questions, as I'm finding it hard to research. 

1. If I am there for six months or more without work, how can I go about getting prescription meds?

2. If I am there for less than six months do I still get covered by UK BUS services and travel back to get new supplies?

3. If I need private medical cover because I am not working on the island, does anyone know of any good companies to look at?

4. What is the usual process for getting prescription medications in Spain?

If anyone has any information, to any or all of my questions, no matter how small I really would love to hear back from you.

Thanks,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

st1984 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm sure lots of people ask this time and time again but I will ask nicely and see what replies I get.
> 
> ...


1/ You need to have an employment contract in Spain to access the healthcare system and to become a resident - otherwise you'd need to go private

2/ Once you become a resident of Spain and live there, you can no longer use the UK health system and your GP wont be able to maintain you - simply because you'll live to far away!

3/ I'm not sure of that one, but I'm sure someone else will be able to answer it

4/ You get a prescription from your doctor in Spain, as the UK. I believe some forms of insulin can be purchased over the counter in Spain???????? But that depends on which type you are, altho from your age am I safe to assume you're type 1??? In which case, I dont know!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## st1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Jo,

I've looked into BUPA and Sanitas private medical cover but they seem to hate actually giving out information.

Do you know if you become self employed whilst in Spain...does that work the same way as having an employment contract? Assuming self employment means you need to make contributions tax wise etc.

Thanks for your help so far!

Sarah x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

st1984 said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> I've looked into BUPA and Sanitas private medical cover but they seem to hate actually giving out information.
> 
> ...


Yes, self employed/autonomo would do it .............However, that costs regardless of income!! Its usually around 250€ a month, altho I have a feeling that there is a cheap start thing, which you may be entitled too - but I'm not sure. 

Top tip: Nothing is easy in Spain lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## st1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ha ha,

That's why I thought I'd start researching this now! 

It's never as simple as it seems.

Much appreciated though for the info, it's given me something to look into further.

Sarah x


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

st1984 said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> I've looked into BUPA and Sanitas private medical cover but they seem to hate actually giving out information.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, when taking out any private health insurance policy everyone has to disclose details of any pre-existing conditions they may have (and any treatment such as operations they've had in recent years). The insurers either exclude the pre-existing conditions from cover altogether or, if they are prepared to provide cover, increase the premiums massively. Insurers are taking a risk that their policyholders may one day need treatment, rather than paying for treatment from day one of the policy. Also, health insurance policies don't cover the cost of medication that is prescribed for you (which I presume would include insulin).

Once a person has been officially resident in Spain for one year, there is now a system in place (called the Convenio Especial) whereby they can receive state health cover for a monthly fee (currently €60 per person per month) and that does cover pre-existing conditions - although anyone below pension age still needs to pay 40% of the cost of any medication.

I really don't know the answer as to how someone who does have a pre-existing medical condition can move to Spain if they are below pensionable age, given that, as has already been pointed out, in order to officially register as a foreign resident you need to provide evidence that you have adequate medical cover in place. It's a real Catch-22 situation, I'm afraid.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Diabetic medication and insulin.can be very expensive, plus the test strips are 50 euros for 50 strips, which are not available on prescription, neither are lancets. It is possible you might get these items cheaper online, but depending on what you need, it could be very expensive every month


----------



## st1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, looks like Spain doesn't make it easy for people who have pre existing conditions to move there for more than a couple of months a year.

I only wanted to do a year of travel on the island for a creative project but this may be too much of a expense to take in to consideration.

I think I may have to change my plans based on information I find.

Thanks for all of your replies!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Diabetic medication and insulin.can be very expensive, plus the test strips are 50 euros for 50 strips, which are not available on prescription, neither are lancets. It is possible you might get these items cheaper online, but depending on what you need, it could be very expensive every month


The secret is to buy a measuring device (can't remember the cost now, but it was much less than €50) and the pharmacist will usually include test strips and lancets, if they aren't already in the box.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Buy your check strips in the UK, easily less than £20 for 50.

Home - British Surgery of Lanzarote might be worth an email.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> The secret is to buy a measuring device (can't remember the cost now, but it was much less than €50) and the pharmacist will usually include test strips and lancets, if they aren't already in the box.


Those strips won' t last long- some use 3 times a day!
If you're not a state pensioner, being diabetic in Spain is much more expensive than being one in UK.


----------



## st1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

I test on average four times a day but thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like you'd spend a fortune on strips alone?
Unless you are wealthy, it doesn't sound like a good idea to move to Spain.
If you are ever unfortunate enough to suffer from the complications of diabetes, it could be a nightmare for you


----------

